

Mobile carriers defend early termination fees - ilamont
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9162040/Mobile_carriers_defend_early_termination_fees

======
mseebach
Mobile carriers defend their right to make mutually binding contracts with
their client, just like any other business.

[http://techliberation.com/2010/01/26/what-is-all-this-
nonsen...](http://techliberation.com/2010/01/26/what-is-all-this-nonsense-
about-smartphone-early-termination-fees/)

